# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  tenor guitar (GDAE) strings

## Mace

What do you use?

----------


## mandolooter

.042, .032, .022, .011 from this set of guitar strings

http://www.music123.com/item/expande.../238065jpg.jpg

I've tried others gauges and brands but these are what I finally settled on for this guitar...a Bacon Banjo Co. tenor from the 30's.

----------

Joe K

----------


## danb

I'm 47, 35, 23, 13 on my resonator tenor. On my tenor banjos I would go 52,35,22,12

----------


## Martin Jonas

Depends a bit on scale length, I would think.  Dan: what's the scale on your reso?

I'm just about to restring my new Ozark tenor (21-1/4" scale) down to GDAE, so I'll have a play around with gauges.

Martin

----------


## mandolooter

> On my tenor banjos I would go 52,35,22,12


I think I'll give something along those lines a try on mine...I hardly ever play the darn thing anyway so I need some fresh inspiration, maybe that'll do the trick!

----------


## Martin Jonas

I've just noticed that Newtone offer a custom set specifically for tenor guitar in GDAE tuning here, and their gauges are 10-20w-30w-40w.  That's a little bit lighter than Jeff and _much_ lighter than Dan.  No info on intended scale length, although most tenors have around 23".  I've ordered the Newtones to try them, but as my Ozark tenor has only 21-1/4" scale, they may turn out to be too light.

----------


## Jody Platt

For a 21" scale (GDAE) I use .046,.036,.024,.015      With these gauges I can also cross tune to GDGD, AEAE, ADAE, GDAD...    I used to use .026 and .016 on the A and E strings, but now like it a bit lighter.    

JP

----------


## Martin Jonas

> I've just noticed that Newtone offer a custom set specifically for tenor guitar in GDAE tuning here, and their gauges are 10-20w-30w-40w.


Correction: the Newtones are _13_-20w-30w-40w.

Martin

----------


## danb

> Depends a bit on scale length, I would think.  Dan: what's the scale on your reso?
> 
> I'm just about to restring my new Ozark tenor (21-1/4" scale) down to GDAE, so I'll have a play around with gauges.
> 
> Martin


23" I think, same as a 19-fret tenor banjo

----------


## Will Patton

I recently bought a National Reso tenor tuned to CGDA and want to try tunig down to octave mando range - the string gauges mentioned seem like a good starting point, but the sets seem to be ball end - this hoss takes loop end.  Any suggestions?
  thanks, Will

----------


## DENNY7P

i brought a new gold tone tg-18 23" scale they said string size recommended   012-024w-034w-048w and they sound pretty good(ghs-bright bronze) after playing it, i almost like it better then my mandos -single strings,easier on fingers,plays very easy!

----------


## Martin Jonas

> Correction: the Newtones are _13_-20w-30w-40w.


Having now received and tried the Newtones, I can confidently say that they are slightly too light on the top three strings and _way_ too light for the G at 21-1/4" scale.  Makes an unacceptable floppy booming noise.  Tuning all strings two semitones up to AEBF# improves matters somewhat although the bass string is still too light.  I've ordered some d'Addario singles now in 15-24-34-47 (and a spare 36 for trial and error on the D), which I would hope should suit the Ozark better without overstringing it.  Of course, some of it may be that the small body isn't great for the G -- Stentor specifically say that they don't recommend it for GDAE.  Still, the body is larger than most flattop octave mandos, which seem to do just fine with the low G (albeit with a different body shape), so I'll persevere.

Martin

----------


## jjoyce

Wow, I can't believe a tenor guitar forum.  I have a Martin tenor,  mohogany, nothing fancy,  that I've got tuned GDAE.  I have a difficult time getting it to sound bright, and it's likely the strings are not right.  I should try some of the combo's some of you are mentioning.  I can't even remember what's on it now.  It's such a mellow dulcit sound,  nice for practicing Bach cello suites or something,  but not so alive with my favorite celtic/choro favs.   I admit,  part of it is also that my hands just aren't accustomed to the fret spacing of a real guitar neck.   Capoed up it's decent.  I almost want to get the right strings put on it so I can capo at the fifth fret and it be GDAE,  then maybe I could really play it.  That would sound decent for some of the latin tunes I do.

----------


## djweiss

Danb,

Are you buying individual strings, or is there a set somewhere that provides you 47, 35, 23, 13?  I'm looking for something similar in nickel.

Thanks,
DJW

----------


## danb

I order individual strings from Elderly. 




> Danb,
> 
> Are you buying individual strings, or is there a set somewhere that provides you 47, 35, 23, 13?  I'm looking for something similar in nickel.
> 
> Thanks,
> DJW

----------


## Charles E.

I bought a 1963 Gibson tenor guitar a couple of weeks ago. It is all mahogany with ladder bracing. At first I strung it up CGDA and it was just OK. In fact it was a bit bright. Today I restrung it to GDAE ( .042, .032, .022, .o14 ) Man what a differance! This thing sounds great. It is almost like it was made for this tuning. Thanks to you all for the inspiration!

----------


## big smiley guy

I'm assuming that with the 47-13's that only one of the strings would be unwound?

----------


## Pete Martin

> Wow, I can't believe a tenor guitar forum.  I have a Martin tenor,  mohogany, nothing fancy,  that I've got tuned GDAE.  I have a difficult time getting it to sound bright, and it's likely the strings are not right.  I should try some of the combo's some of you are mentioning.  I can't even remember what's on it now.  It's such a mellow dulcit sound,  nice for practicing Bach cello suites or something,  but not so alive with my favorite celtic/choro favs.   I admit,  part of it is also that my hands just aren't accustomed to the fret spacing of a real guitar neck.   Capoed up it's decent.  I almost want to get the right strings put on it so I can capo at the fifth fret and it be GDAE,  then maybe I could really play it.  That would sound decent for some of the latin tunes I do.


A mahogany topped tenor is never going to sound very bright.  Almost all tenor players I've known personally that started with an O17T eventually ended up with an O18T or an old Gibson spruce top instrument. Much sweeter and fuller ring to them.

----------


## Mike Herlihy

> i brought a new gold tone tg-18 23" scale they said string size recommended   012-024w-034w-048w and they sound pretty good(ghs-bright bronze) after playing it, i almost like it better then my mandos -single strings,easier on fingers,plays very easy!


http://www.elderly.com/accessories/items/PF280.htm

Like this Mandola Set?

----------


## djweiss

I wonder if the string is long enough for a 23" scale...the string guages seem pretty good.

-DJW




> http://www.elderly.com/accessories/items/PF280.htm
> 
> Like this Mandola Set?

----------


## djweiss

I just answered my own question...from the Elderly website:

Wound strings are 30" (76.2cm) long, the wound portion is 28" (71.12cm).

----------


## Mike Herlihy

> I just answered my own question...from the Elderly website:
> 
> Wound strings are 30" (76.2cm) long, the wound portion is 28" (71.12cm).


What I wonder is,  are they loop-end or ball-end?

----------


## Earl Gamage

I use .012, .022, .032, .046 for GDAE on a new Martin tenor.  It sounds good.  I just looked up om strings and bought the closest the guitar store had in their single string sales.

----------


## tjarvis

is your .024 a wound one !! TJ

----------


## Iaen

> What I wonder is,  are they loop-end or ball-end?


Loop end.

----------


## planetj60

> Wow, I can't believe a tenor guitar forum.  I have a Martin tenor,  mohogany, nothing fancy,  that I've got tuned GDAE.  I have a difficult time getting it to sound bright, and it's likely the strings are not right.  I should try some of the combo's some of you are mentioning.  I can't even remember what's on it now.  It's such a mellow dulcit sound,  nice for practicing Bach cello suites or something,  but not so alive with my favorite celtic/choro favs.   I admit,  part of it is also that my hands just aren't accustomed to the fret spacing of a real guitar neck.   Capoed up it's decent.  I almost want to get the right strings put on it so I can capo at the fifth fret and it be GDAE,  then maybe I could really play it.  That would sound decent for some of the latin tunes I do.


For a brighter sound, I would check out the silver-plated strings normally sold for gypsy style guitars, from John Pearse and some other makers. You can order them as individual strings. LaBella makes a set for standard tuning (CGDA) but they are way too light (9-13-20-27) for Irish tuning (GDAE). For your 23" scale Martin in GDAE, you will need to order gauges of at least 13-20-30-42 or higher if you want more tension. I would guess that phosphor bronze are next-most bright strings after silver-plated steel.

----------

